# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Attention. Ceci n'est pas un chat. Vous êtes prévenu.

## Monsieur Chat

A tous les inconditionnels de musique hardcore, à ceux dont leur coeur sombre suinte la haine, ou à ceux qui ont tout simplement mal à la vie. Vous en sortirez... grandi.


  PS : Merci à "Zouuu" pour avoir partagé cette perle sur le forum.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## BigDams

Merci Monsieur Chat. 
J'ai désormais moins mal à la vie !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Jean louis, fermier, éleveur de poule et fan de hardcore (et il tâte en internet vu que c'est envoyé sur youtube avec une petit caméra).

La campagne a un nouveau visage.

----------


## Froyok

Il est flippant ce coq quand même.
Il se pavane comme les mec sur scène :
"Tavu, je criiiiiiiiiis !"
 ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

ahahahahahahahahahhaha!!!!
Que dire de plus?

----------


## Thom

Très bon.

J'aime le chanteur qui fait le tour de la salle pour combler tout son public.

----------


## Félire

Enfin un vrai chanteur de hardcore français !  ::ninja::

----------


## Raphyo

D'habitudes c'est avec les cochons. ::XD:: 

Si vous aimez le deathcore vous la connaissez, les autres n'écoutés que le début...

----------


## Zouuu

:Cigare:  oué oué oué !

le mieux c'est de regarder cette vidéo :


et de lancer la vidéo du coq quand la vidéo des chats a atteint 12 secondes... Du bonheur en barre

----------


## Dark Fread

Ptain mais c'est _vraiment_ pas un chat en fait  ::o:

----------


## Airwalkmax

Nom d'une pipe en bois  ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Yank31

Ya aussi une version poulette qui circule :



 ::wub::

----------


## Raphyo

C'est complètement hors charte cette musique!
BAN BAN BAN BAN§§§§

----------


## Sig le Troll

Eynaurme. xD

----------


## Rutabaga

Ils ont beau sacrifier plein de cochons d'inde et de yorkshires pour faire des rituels bad ass sataniques les metalleux sont les amis des animaux. Pour ceux qui trouveraient ça chouette:

http://www.myspace.com/caninus > Groupe de grind avec deux clébards au chant

http://www.myspace.com/beak666  > Groupe de death-grind avec un perroquet en guise de frontman

----------


## Froyok

> Ptain mais c'est _vraiment_ pas un chat en fait





> Nom d'une pipe en bois




Tout s'explique !  ::o:

----------


## zigzag

> http://www.myspace.com/caninus > Groupe de grind avec deux clébards au chant


Merci, vraiment merci. Je manque de m'etouffer a chaque fois que je les ecoute.  :^_^:

----------


## Nilsou

Comment ce coq peut il contenir autant d'air? c'est un coq en poirier savant  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Qwerty

Trop bon, merci M. Chat, j'en ressort grandit !

----------


## zabuza

Ptdr, je connaissais pas ce genre de coq, un mutant ;op)

----------


## Ouaflechien

Comme quoi ce n'est pas difficile de chanter du hard.

----------


## Jolaventur

Comme quoi le métal c'est d'la merde, un poulet peut en faire.

----------


## znokiss

Purée, j'ai le même coq devant la maison (c'est ça d'habiter la campagne), mais il ne chante pas aussi bien.

----------


## Pangloss

> Comme quoi le métal c'est d'la merde, un poulet peut en faire.


Va écouter tes japan idols toi.

----------


## Orphyss

Mais ... mais .... mais c'est débile !!!  ::O:

----------


## Phenixy

Zouuu, marry me.

----------


## BCH32

Excellent !!

----------


## Froyok

> Mais ... mais .... mais c'est débile !!!


Tu t'attendais à quoi de la part de monsieur chat ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Epoch

Hadopi Banane

----------


## zAo

ahah ! et vive la France

----------


## fada.thieums

la voilà l'identité nationale !  ::):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Oh putain, merci pour le fou rire !

----------


## znokiss

Mon père, agriculteur de profession, a ri.
Je vais tenter de capter notre taureau lorsqu'il s'énerve, y'aurait moyen de faire une vidéo similaire.

----------


## BarmyFailure

Ah bah finalement, y'a un public punk-hardcore en France. La crête, le chant saturé. PUNK'S NOT DEAD ... IT'S A CHICKEN.




> Comment ce coq peut il contenir autant d'air? c'est un coq en poirier savant


Alors parlons technique :
 La technique du chant saturé consiste a émettre un son très fort dans un espace très petit.
Pour émettre un son il faut provoquer une vibration, la puissance du son n'est pas proportionnelle à la quantité d'air déplacée mais à l'amplitude des variations de pression créées pas cette vibration.
Du coup le coq n'as pas besoin d'expulser énormément d'air pour produire un chant puissant, il à besoin par contre d'appliquer une forte pression d'air sur ses cordes vocales. Il va pour ça contracter ses muscles thoraciques pour expulser l'air de ses poumons tout en en bloquant la sortie avec les cordes vocales. Il vas donc utiliser tout au long de cette vidéo moins d'air qu'il n'en faut pour dire HA ! HA !
Ce coq n'as donc rien d'un mutant, c'est juste un bel animal en bonne santé physique. (comme moi un peu)

Comme quoi on peu apprendre des chose à cause d'une vidéo idiote.

PS : Oui, j'ai bien écrit "à cause de" et pas "grâce à" et c'est fait exprès, na!

PS2 : La culture c'est comme la confiture moins on en a plus on l'étale.
La France semble s'étaler de plus en plus, tout comme moi, pauvre fou qui suit son triste exemple.

----------


## Silver

Coq'n'Roll Baby !  :Cigare: 

Merci, ça m'a bien fait rire mais le chien des Lucrate Milk fait mieux, il parle lui.

----------


## magnosis

Ca alors !  J'en slam de rire !

----------


## Nilsou

> Ah bah finalement, y'a un public punk-hardcore en France. La crête, le chant saturé. PUNK'S NOT DEAD ... IT'S A CHICKEN.
> 
> 
> Alors parlons technique :
>  La technique du chant saturé consiste a émettre un son très fort dans un espace très petit.
> Pour émettre un son il faut provoquer une vibration, la puissance du son n'est pas proportionnelle à la quantité d'air déplacée mais à l'amplitude des variations de pression créées pas cette vibration.
> Du coup le coq n'as pas besoin d'expulser énormément d'air pour produire un chant puissant, il à besoin par contre d'appliquer une forte pression d'air sur ses cordes vocales. Il va pour ça contracter ses muscles thoraciques pour expulser l'air de ses poumons tout en en bloquant la sortie avec les cordes vocales. Il vas donc utiliser tout au long de cette vidéo moins d'air qu'il n'en faut pour dire HA ! HA !
> Ce coq n'as donc rien d'un mutant, c'est juste un bel animal en bonne santé physique. (comme moi un peu)
> 
> ...


Ouais, je préfère l'hypotese du poirier savant...

---------- Post ajouté à 02h08 ----------




> Coq'n'Roll Baby ! 
> 
> Merci, ça m'a bien fait rire mais le chien des Lucrate Milk fait mieux, il parle lui.


Encore plus ayyynooormeee, ça mériterais une news ce commentaire.

----------


## LPTheKiller

Ho putain iil est inquiétant ce chien !!  ::O:

----------


## edenwars

Ce coq est un dieu.....
Et pour le chien,ça ma l'air un peu abusé,c'est du montage,fais chier.

----------


## raspyrateur

C'est du Grind Core bande d'incultes.

----------


## BarmyFailure

Ah merde, je viens de réaliser que ça coq chante plus juste que la majorité des vainqueur de télé crochets populaires.

Et oui au vue de la durée du morceau et de la profondeur, je dirais Grind Core.

Mais bon de toute façon la musique c'est de la merde, personne aime ça mais tout le monde pense le contraire.

A bon lecteur, salut

----------

